
How to Manage Money as a Techie [YouTube] - soygul
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXgm1vvqgfQ
======
soygul
Hi all, this is an article + video describing a simple 3-legged investment
strategy for techies (bonds + index funds + real estate). All the terminology
used are described with quotes from Investopedia.

If you want to read or contribute, you can the article version of the video
at: [https://quanticdev.com/articles/how-to-manage-
money](https://quanticdev.com/articles/how-to-manage-money)

Outline of the article/video:

• My Wealth Distribution as a Software Engineer

• Why I Invest as I Do?

• Real Estate

• Index Funds

• Bonds

• Cash and Other Liquidity

• Others

• My Failures

• Conclusion

